# Nexus 7 (Grouper) Testers Needed



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

I am about to release FactoryROM v2.0 Project:Sweet for the Nexus 7, but prior to the release I need a couple of people to test the stability and functionality for the ROM. If you are interested, please send me a GTalk request at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

